# Company expands chicken nugget recall for bone fragment hazard



## daveomak.fs (Sep 5, 2019)

*Company expands chicken nugget recall for bone fragment hazard*
By News Desk on September 5, 2019


Potential danger from bone fragments in animal shaped chicken nuggets spurred Maître Saladier Inc. to recall an undisclosed volume of the product, which is now thought to have been distributed nationwide in Canada.

Initially the…
Continue Reading


----------

